# giant african millipede breeding



## Arachnokid 93

ok I am going to try breeding giant african millipedes in november and I would like any info I can get.Do you just set them together hope thay will breed or what <edit> .amd one more Q how many babies can a giant african millipede have  ?


----------



## zinto

I haven't had experience with AGBs, but all millies are pretty similar.  I have a bunch of N. americanus babies running around at the moment, and I didn't do anything to stimulate this!  I was just excited to have some millipedes and the next thing I knew, the babies were running around!  So just provide them with a comfortable home (make sure it's of adequate size too) and let them do their thing...maybe a little Barry White wouldn't hurt either.   As far as the size of the clutch goes, I've heard varied responses on this.  Anywhere from 20 to a couple hundred according to one source.  You'll just have to wait and see!  Good luck!

-Nick


----------



## Arachnokid 93

Sorry I have more Q how long does it take to the eggs to hach and do the eggs need to have lots of care or can i just leave them with the female and once thay hatch can thay eat fruits and vegies like other adults or do thay eat some kind of gel food and do the peadlings need another cage . I think thats all


----------



## ranticalion

I don't know much about millies but I know that there's no people around in the wild to take care of the babies, so I suspect that it would take minimal effort on your part.  As long as you maintain the environment they were conceived and hatched in, I'd imagine they would turn out just fine.

For the same reason, I don't think that they'd have any trouble with the food you normally give your millies, though I might wet down some of the leaves and rotting wood a bit to make 'em softer.  I don't know if that would help or hurt or not matter though.  Like I said, I don't know much about millies.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## zinto

Providing you have a successful breeding pair, the only thing you need to do to get healthy babies is provide correct humidity, adequate food, and decomposing wood and leaves.  Millipedes are very little maintenance as well as the eggs/babies.  Just let them do their thing!  Good luck.
-Nick


----------



## musihuto

yeah in order to get milli's to breed i think you have to do "not much",
i got 6 n. americanus barely a week ago, and when i shone my flashlight into their container last night to check if it needed misting, two of them were getting it on!

                - munis


----------



## Andy Gigas

a few pointers:

1.Make sure you pair is about the same size, the female usually won't give any attention to a male that is considerably shorter, and vice versa.

2.My millis seem to "get in the mood" when I use an undertank heater, but I know a lot of people don't use them, but it's cold here in Nebraska.

3.Pedelings can eat soft foods, I've had success with romaine lettuce.

The bottom line is simply that it takes very little effort to get them to breed, if they are living under the right conditions, a pair should start breeding rather quickly after being introduced.  At least in my experience, good luck!


----------



## Arachnokid 93

thanks you guys Q is there another way to tell if the millipede is a male or female other than gonpods that are on the male


----------



## zinto

That's the only way I've ever heard of.  I've heard some useful tips on how to check for the gonopods though.  I think I've referred to this site before, but here it is again taking you right to the sexing part of the page: http://www.geocities.com/millipedes_uk/Sexing/gender.html


----------



## Mr. Mordax

A confirmation on the "minimal effort" theory:  When I introduced my new male to my two females I'd had for a year prior, they were mating in 15 minutes.

Thus, I named him Joey.  Anyone ever watch Friends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NrthCstInverts

IHeartMantids said:


> Thus, I named him Joey.  Anyone ever watch Friends?


   Now that is funny....lol!


----------



## bengerno

Hi,

I had 2 females and one of them produced 2 small millie after a year.  They have never seen any males while were here.


----------



## candace

*Babies?*

Does anyone have some of these guys for sale? I am interested in buying several.
Thanks


----------



## MrCrackerpants

candace said:


> Does anyone have some of these guys for sale? I am interested in buying several.
> Thanks


http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product...cts_id=1190&osCsid=duj1gvco9klc903sgqkqscp9h3

http://www.kenthebugguy.com/product...cts_id=1592&osCsid=duj1gvco9klc903sgqkqscp9h3


----------



## hippiebrian

I've read that the babies actually live on the parent's pellets for a bit until they are big enough to emerge and eat for themselves.  Also, the eggs look just like the "pellets", so don't clean them so much until the little ones appear.


----------



## Fyreflye

Andy Gigas said:


> 1.Make sure you pair is about the same size, the female usually won't give any attention to a male that is considerably shorter, and vice versa.


I think this might be what's hindering my group right now.  I have 4 females and one male- he is noticeably smaller than the ladies, in both length and girth, despite being the same age (slow molter, or maybe males mature slightly slower?).  The females ignore his advances, and have actually gone so far as to run (as best they can) away from him when he attempts to couple.  Poor guy, i guess he'll just have to be patient.


----------

